# Fabia vRS - Correction & Protection - Ready for GTi Inters



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

As alway, very picture heavy.... about 300 taken, and 204 have been uploaded! So go and make a brew, grab a sarnie, sit back, and get comfortable.

You may remember a little over a week ago, I did a mates Mk2 Leon ready for Inters. Well, since then, Phil (pip_polo on TDi Sport and Briskoda) has asked if I would do his. He had the front end (bumper, wings, bonnet) sprayed a week before he gave me the car.

So, onto the detail. He dropped it off Wednesday evening, and wanted it looking as good as possible ready for GTi Inters. So, I asked S3-Dave if he would lend a hand so we could really crack at it!

7am Thursday I was up, and made a start at 7:15!!! :doublesho

So, here's how the car looked to start with:
































































When you see paint runs like this, it makes you wonder what the paint job is going to be like.........










So, let's start with the wheels... Here's the "tools"










Swissvax Brush
Megs Gold Class Brush
"Stiff" brush 
Very Cherry
G101

A few pictures of the process























































Repeated all around. The rear arches were soaked with Surfex HD, and cleaned with a noodle mitt




























By the time I had done the wheels and arches, it was 7:45. So decided to wait a while before getting the PW, and had breakfast.... 8am, good enough time to use PW now. Neighbours have kids, so I knew they would be up getting them ready for school etc...

Auto Rae snow foam, mixed with some Daisy APC




























gave 2 coats of foam. On the second coat I went around with detailing brushes, and G101 cleaning grills, badges, panel gaps etc etc. Then rinsed and onto the usual wash process.... Not used Megs shampoo for ages, so went with that, Megs Next Generation Shampoo (the purple stuff), 2 buckets with GGs and lambswool mitts. Then rinsed.

Look closely, and you can see buffer trails



















Then clayed using BH Soft Clay.

As expected, not much from the bonnet










The roof










Rinsed, and dried... Let's look at the bonnet again



















From here on in, there will be a lot of polishing pictures. I'll try my best to remember what was happening....



















So, that's the drivers door. Decided to try a Menz Polishing Pad (orange), and Menzs 203s on a Rotary























































So, that's the "test section" on the drivers door. I left that, and made a start on the roof.

Process was something as follows:
Spread at 600-900rpm
1 Pass at 1200rpm (moving quickly)
Work for a couple of passes at 1500rpm with medium pressure (moving at an "average" pace)
Then a 3-4 passes at 2000pm with medium/heavy pressure (depening on defects etc) (moving slowly)
Drop to around 1500rpm with light pressure for a couple of passes
Finish around 1000rpm supporting the weight of the machine for a pass or 2

At this point, Dave came over (was about 10am now). Told him what pads to grab, and he came back with his rotary, pads and plates and ready to rock n roll....

I had done half the roof (drivers side), so told him to make a start on the drivers door so we wouldn't be in each others way....

Whilst he was doin that, I looked at the spoiler. And our first "problem" of the day. (one of many "unexpected happenings")










Pad is red! WTF! :doublesho

Tried ringing Phil to see if the spoiler has been sprayed at some point etc, but no answer.... Oh well, let's take care. Here's some pictures of the spoiler.









































































Let's see how Dave is getting on

Drivers rear quarter



















Me on the Passenger rear quarter























































By now, I was adament it was going to rain, and after Dave felt a few drops himself, we decided to move the car into his garage... So, threw everything in the boot, and rolled the car down the road into a nice dry space.....

Now we're in a garage, let's have another look at that bonnet




























Apologies for the quality of some pictures now, the camera doesn't seem to like close up on red in low light conditions....

Boot lid









































































Loving the LED swirl spotter tourch I found in Daves cupboard!

Another section of the boot














































And then the rear bumper.... Being plastic, I hit it with the same pad and polish combo, but on a G220.

Spread at about speed 1-2
Work around speed 3
Work again at 5, and upto 6 with heavy pressure
Then drop to speed to holding the machine lightly

This was the results




























Not a massive amount of correction.... So back on to the rotary, similar process to what I mention above, but only going as high as 1500rpm, and kept moving to keep temps down.




























Much better! But another problem! Pads had turned red! Started wondering, so Skoda lacquer their plastics? However, when I spoke to Phil on collection, he's wondering if it has had a bump on the back. Certainly wouldn't suprise me....

At this point, Dave had finished most of the drivers side, and was itching to get onto the bonnet. I suggested the G220, but he insisted he would be ok with the Rotary, but agreed to drop a pad, and hit it was a 3M Blue Finishing pad..

Let's have a look at the condition first






The "smell" Dave was talking about was Robinsons Strawberry and Kiwi. Very nice 













































































































Much better! If you look at the strip lights, you will notice the orange peel in the paint! Not something we had time to tackle. Oh, and guess what! No lacquer! Again, on collection, I explained all of this to Phil, and he is thinking of speaking to the paintshop guy. I have told him to make sure he doesn't just add lacquer. I explained the all the re-sprayed panels will need wetsanding, and polishing to remove the OP, before applying the lacquer.

Anyway, back to work. Dave hadn't done the drivers door, So that was my job





































Lunch time now 

Last few polishing pictures

Passenger side





































Polishing done










Ok, so that's all the correction work now complete. De-taped, IPA wipedown, and then out with a Large Red Waffle Finishing pad, and some Blackfire so add some gloss to the paintwork!

Once that was applied, and buffed off, the car was moved back to mine. Here's some pictures so far









































































Not sure what Dave was doin at this point. Think he was protecting the wheels with CG Wheel Guard. 2 coats for each wheel.



















Dave also cleaned the windows using a Mint Merkin and Mark V Window Sheen, whilst I tackled the exhaust with some Autosol and Wire Wool.



















Finally, with everything dressed and protected, the car was waxed with Dodo Juice Orange Crush and left to cure for about 15-20mins (sun was baking hot, so didn't need long). And Dave went around all the door shuts with a MF and Demon Shine.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Loads of finishing pictures now:







































































































































































































Phil collected the car around 9pm, and we then went to get a few pictures elsewhere.....








































































































































I had turned exposure down for some HDR pictures, and forgot to turn it back up....




































































































Hope you didn't get too bored, and fall asleep reading this.

C&C as always

Mat

:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice turn around. Those wheels suit that car so well ..


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

fabulous work as usual.

a bit strange that paintjob. is the car not a single stage paint, or a base and clear? as it looks like the paintshop thought it was single hence sprayed it so.

love the vrs'


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Should be base and clear.... No other panels transferred colour to the pads, just the resprayed front end, and the spoiler and rear bumper.... basically, the only panels with lacquer are now he doors, boot, rear quarters and roof lol


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Lovely finish. Nice work fella:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Lovely gloss to the car on the final pics, great write up and pictures.
Top work Mat :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Cracking write-up and turn-around. Are those wheels Audi 'fat fives'?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Brilliant write up the car actually looks nice for a skoda. Amazing detail to


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Scotch said:


> Lovely finish. Nice work fella:thumb:


cheers bud



Edward101 said:


> Lovely gloss to the car on the final pics, great write up and pictures.
> Top work Mat :thumb:


:thumb:



Andy_Green said:


> Cracking write-up and turn-around. Are those wheels Audi 'fat fives'?


Cheers mate.... Audi TT Comps



horned yo said:


> Brilliant write up the car actually looks nice for a skoda. Amazing detail to


:lol: Cheers


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw this car on briskoda a while back. 

Nice detail and write up :thumb:


----------



## AndrewJB (Jun 21, 2010)

Top work Mat

Lighting looks better underground now than when we took my Leon :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

indeed.... 

That's what I was hoping Meadowhall would have been like fella


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

I remember that car (hard to forget with those wheels!) from a Brisky meet a few weeks ago - and it looks really stunning now - what a great job!! :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice detail, great write up and LOVE the car! Cant beat a VRs with TT rims


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

there was another red vRS with same wheels, but in black. Look so much better in white TBH


----------



## pipvrs (Jun 21, 2010)

You did a very good job Mat :thumb:

Here are some pics from inters


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work and write up Mat :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks spot on mat


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top job


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning work!

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks the T*ts TT Comps really are the best wheels for the furby! Brilliant work ;0)


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work there Mat and co, looks like a nice finish achieved in the time given..............:thumb:

Wheels look like a good colour combination to me, like it............:car:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

pipvrs said:


> You did a very good job Mat :thumb:
> 
> Here are some pics from inters


Cheers Phil :thumb:



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work and write up Mat :thumb:


Thanks



-tom- said:


> looks spot on mat


Cheers fella..... Will be up to help sort yours at some point :thumb:



PIT said:


> Top job


Cheers



Dan Clark said:


> Stunning work!
> 
> Dan


Thanks mate



[email protected] said:


> Looks the T*ts TT Comps really are the best wheels for the furby! Brilliant work ;0)


Yeah, they look very smart on it!



Baker21 said:


> Nice work there Mat and co, looks like a nice finish achieved in the time given..............:thumb:
> 
> Wheels look like a good colour combination to me, like it............:car:


Cheers fella..... Started just after 7, and think I was done for 6 or 7pm.... so 12 hours almost. Plus Dave came at 10ish. So looking around 21 man hours in total I think


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes i love the smell and taste of my Robinsons "strawberry and kiwi" pop:thumb:

The VRS was abit of a struggle in places,but fun with the :buffer:

Some really good photos from Mat and Pip


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Excellent work and write up :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great finish.... Wheels look awesome!!

Great work Mat


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

faboka vrs said:


> Excellent work and write up :thumb:


cheers



Short1e said:


> Great finish.... Wheels look awesome!!
> 
> Great work Mat


cheers fella


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning car


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers dude


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Mat...amazing work.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

lovely car, wheels looks different!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers fella.... wheels suit it well IMO. However, don't think I've ever seen a TT with them on :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Small update, just talking to the owner of the Fabia now on Facebook, and he asked if I heard about the explosion at his work (Lindsey Oil Refinery).

Said all the cars (including his) got covered in crude oil! First thing I thought was "oh Sh1t" and "will he ask me to clean it again" 

He said everyone struggled to get it off their cars, but he managed to wipe it off quiet easily.... Good job it has some good protection on it 

Waiting for pictures now


----------



## pipvrs (Jun 21, 2010)

Bloody hell, i only told you about 5 mins ago. Will take some pics of the mess, it's just like small blobs.

Some pics of the fire, 150ft flame ftl. It was a good friend of mine who was killed in this


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ouch dude, not good! anyone else injured or anything? what happened?


----------



## pipvrs (Jun 21, 2010)

2 injured and the one death. Not totaly sure yet, they was doing something like adding/removing a blind in the pipeline and it was still under pressure. so the head pressure of the columb blew out, and as it was 300 degrees flashed and bam, big fire.
Not good at all.


----------



## pipvrs (Jun 21, 2010)

Just washed it and its dried on in places, not sure what to do.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow what a turn around, top work mate :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Jody 4444 said:


> Wow what a turn around, top work mate :thumb:


cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## El_Cid (Jun 14, 2010)

nice job men !! From Chile !! congratulations !!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

pipvrs said:


> Just washed it and its dried on in places, not sure what to do.


try a weak dilution on APC. Tesco Daisy work well, dilute 4:1 (4 water, 1 apc)....

failing that, a mild clay, and it should keep any wax in place


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice result! A bit worrying about the resprayed areas though :wall:

Hope you got the oil off too; sorry to hear about that incident mate - it didn't look good on the news when I saw it :doublesho

Hopefully see you at a meet one of these days.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

Mat - what tyre dressing did you use? For my own personal car I like to have a matted finish for the wheel, rather than the shiny style - wondered what product you used?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Wardy said:


> Nice result! A bit worrying about the resprayed areas though :wall:
> 
> Hope you got the oil off too; sorry to hear about that incident mate - it didn't look good on the news when I saw it :doublesho
> 
> ...


Cheers fella



jamiefretwell said:


> Mat - what tyre dressing did you use? For my own personal car I like to have a matted finish for the wheel, rather than the shiny style - wondered what product you used?


IIRC, it was either Mark V California Dressing, or AS High Style. Got a feeling it was High Style....

Have a few dressings. Megs Tyre Endurance Gel is good for really glossy, or I have AG Rubber & Vinyl for more of a matt finish


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice work Mat, you may wish to edit your post tho regarding the use of the swissvax brush which isnt a swissvax brush


----------



## pipvrs (Jun 21, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> try a weak dilution on APC. Tesco Daisy work well, dilute 4:1 (4 water, 1 apc)....
> 
> failing that, a mild clay, and it should keep any wax in place


Apparently work are paying for the cars to be cleaned, but i opted out. No doubt they will just use the previous water from the last car and sponge the dirt all over 

Going to give it another go tomor after work, and i'll report on my findings. Here is a pic of the black bits.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> nice work Mat, you may wish to edit your post tho regarding the use of the swissvax brush which isnt a swissvax brush


Cheers fella :thumb:

Whoops, meant to put Swissvax Style (think that's how they was listed on the bay when I got em)


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

pipvrs said:


> Apparently work are paying for the cars to be cleaned, but i opted out. No doubt they will just use the previous water from the last car and sponge the dirt all over


Wont they pay for a detailer of your choice


----------



## pipvrs (Jun 21, 2010)

Will they heck, probs just give the Polish people a shout and give them a quid a car.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

find out who they use, I might come up and wash em all  lol


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

great write up fella............ i bet "phil" was pleased with the outcome!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice job Mat:thumb::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks fella :thumb:


----------

